# Convention Info Here~12th Annual Grand Slam:The Sci-Fi Summit



## daleglen (Nov 6, 2003)

March 26-28, 2004.  The world's most famous sci-fi convention for fans from around the world will be happening at the Pasadena Center in Ca.  100 sci-fi celebrities will be there from all the Star Trek Series, Star Wars guests, Buffy and Angel Actors, TLOTR, Smallville, The Deadzone and more.  If you'd like more info, kindly go to www.creationent.com
Partial guest list:
Bill Shatner
Leonard Nimoy
Brent Spiner
Sallay Kellerman
Robert Beltran
Connor Trinneer
Alexander Siggig
Dominic Keating
Roxanne Dawson
John Rhys-Davies
Amanda Tapping
Michael Shanks
Michael Rosenbaum
Peter Mayhew


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 6, 2003)

It's spam - I know - but I guess it's specifically on-topic for the sci-fi chat board.

As for the guest list - darn it, nothing like that in the UK.


----------



## daleglen (Nov 6, 2003)

*Cons*

I'm sorry if my announcement was spam.  I just wanted to get the word out.  There will be a Star Trek Con in London on January 9 to 11, 2004, and that should be a good one. 500 tickets have been sold so far.  Try to come to that.  Info on same site.   Thank you.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 7, 2003)

Most people who post a link on their first post don't usually come back - but I'll leave anything that looks like spam if it also looks relevant and useful. This looks interesting - and you're also welcome to come back and give more details on the UK Star Trek convention. 

In fact, any info on UK cons is especially welcome - I've had precious little success finding out details on any on this Blessed Isle.


----------



## daleglen (Nov 7, 2003)

*London Metropole Hotel Convention 9-11 Jan*

Guests:  Robbie McNeill, Nana Visitor, Leonard Nimoy, Rober Beltran, Greg Evigan and more ....    Website for more info:  http://www.creationent.com   Thanks for your welcome.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 2, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Most people who post a link on their first post don't usually come back - but I'll leave anything that looks like spam if it also looks relevant and useful. This looks interesting - and you're also welcome to come back and give more details on the UK Star Trek convention.
> 
> In fact, any info on UK cons is especially welcome - I've had precious little success finding out details on any on this Blessed Isle.


We had one here at the NEC, i know last year, i wasn't looking, but i'm sure there was also one this year. i think its an anual thing.


----------



## daleglen (Nov 2, 2004)

There will be a Star Trek Convention at the Hilton Metropole in London :  1, 2 & 3 April 2005.  Colm Meaney has signed on.  There will be many more guests appearing.  Check the Creation website for updates.
There will be a Stargate Convention at the Hilton Metropole:  27, 28 & 29 May 2005 with Michael Shanks, Christopher Judge and Don Davis.
Thanks for your interest.
Please visit http://www.creationent.com for updated information in a month or so.


----------

